# 3 months and no ooth



## utterbeastage (Mar 14, 2010)

My adult female pseudempusa pinnapavonis has been adult for about three months now and hasn't laid a single ooth yet , her abdomen is MASSIVE and hangs at a strange angle (almost 90 degrees) when she's hanging upside-down from her enclosure and it's getting a bit worrying that it could kill her , has anyone else had this problem with Peacocks , or any other species ?

cheers


----------



## massaman (Mar 14, 2010)

It is possible she may be egg bound and die or maybe will lay a ooth if you dont feed her too often and let her just be undisturbed!


----------



## davestreasurechest (Mar 14, 2010)

You need to raise the humidity and/or environment alltogether she will not lay unless conditions are right,.


----------



## utterbeastage (Mar 14, 2010)

buginthebox said:


> You need to raise the humidity and/or environment alltogether she will not lay unless conditions are right,.


wil do , ive had 3/4 ooths laid in that exact enclosure before , I'll get some more foliage , put a heat mat in one side and spray a bit more often and see what happens


----------



## Rick (Mar 14, 2010)

I've had it happen. I've had mantids drop dead without ever laying an ooth. Try a larger cage with more places to lay an ooth. Sometimes that works.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 14, 2010)

She will never lay. She is egg bound, and her abdomen will always be that way, nothing u do will help her.




Sorry


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 15, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> She will never lay. She is egg bound, and her abdomen will always be that way, nothing u do will help her.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry


Thanks for breaking the bad news, Rebecca; I didn't want to. It's not so much the size of the abdomen, UB. Female peacocks can be huge; it's that kink in the abdomen that will seal her fate. Still, she may live on for a while, kink and all.


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Thanks for breaking the bad news, Rebecca; I didn't want to. It's not so much the size of the abdomen, UB. Female peacocks can be huge; it's that kink in the abdomen that will seal her fate. Still, she may live on for a while, kink and all.


We don't know that for sure yet. It doesn't sound good, but he shoudl still try.


----------



## utterbeastage (Mar 15, 2010)

Rick said:


> We don't know that for sure yet. It doesn't sound good, but he shoudl still try.


to be fair the abdomen is only kinked when she's hanging , if I take her out myself she can walk about fine , and theres no deformity , the only way the abdomen is going to stop her from laying is because of the weight , and the fact that she won't be able to bend it up towards the top of the enclosure to lay it.

She has been fine for months and is eating/drinking and moving about so I'll transfer her to my Idolos large net cage and see what happens.


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2010)

Provide plenty of stick or fake plants too if you can.


----------



## utterbeastage (Mar 15, 2010)

Rick said:


> Provide plenty of stick or fake plants too if you can.


will do , I'll keep the plants in the center of the enclosure at the halfway-point between the hottest and coolest side , that should give a good choice


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 15, 2010)

Heres to the best for her, miracles do still happen, and I never give up on a mantis, only when they die!


----------



## Ghozt (Aug 23, 2010)

i have 2 mio females. 1 female layed her 3rd. the other female is super fat and hasnt layed yet..


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Aug 24, 2010)

I've had several females end up egg bound and they all lived full lives despite it. In fact, my longest lived female was egg bound. I would probably cut her down on feedings if you are still feeding her a ton. Don't starve her or anything, but if you were loading her up in hopes of a big ooth I would take it down a notch.

Since I'm not into breeding and am thus never concerned with producing big ooths I generally feed my girls every other day but keep the prey items on the small side. Then they are getting to eat regularly, but they put on the weight real slow. I've noticed that seems to make it easier on them especially when they start getting older.


----------

